# Help with hamster needed!!!



## Eloise Elford (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi! I have a 3 month old Syrian hamster. I had one years ago but I’ve forgotten a lot. I’m thinking ahead to when I will go home for Christmas. How can I make the 1 hour drive and settling in a new place less stressful for her please?! I worry about her a lot


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to PF. 
Will you be taking her own cage? 
make sure it is secure in your car and cover it up. 
Keep her cage in a quiet room , perhaps in your bedroom.


----------



## Ella. (Jan 4, 2019)

My new hamster travelled for just over 3 hours when we came home on New Year’s Day. He seems fine and traveled well. He went in a carry cage because we didn’t have his actual cage where we were over new year . Though if anyone is traveling with there hamster I really recommend they remove the water bottle because they drip a lot.

I realise this is a late reply but I hope it will help in the future.


----------

